# Need Opinions on whether or not my 5th Wheel if a Lemon



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

Please review http://www.5thwheelreviews.com

and post you suggestions here.

Thanks very much

Dave


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It certainly reads like you have lemon. That is way too many problem with a rig front the onset that you had to wait several months for. You'd have thought with the extra time they would have had more time to get things right.

Did you request a PDI for your unit? This would have found many of the issues you saw. A Pre-delivery inspections requires that the dealership show how every door, appliance and feature works on the unit and not just flip off a switch and turn it off. It sounds like the unit was rushed to you and off you went. If doesn't seem like they showed you how to operate the failed slides manually (a PDI should have covered this). There is a way, as you now know in case you need to open them to retrieve something (like your medicine).

Shame on this dealer that they didn't get this for you. If problems are found during the PDI, then the dealer keeps the trailer until they are ALL fixed. This means the dealer will put a priority on these to take care of the issues because they need to get the rig off the lot. As you can now tell, since you have now taken possession, it seems they'll drag their feet on it and you are now a second citizen as they try and get other customer's their rigs instead. If your PDI showed all these problems, they'd still have it and work more diligently to go over it with a fine tooth comb.

I am not familiar with how a lemon law works for a trailer, but I'll bet it doesn't qualify since they have not been given a chance to make things right, but you certainly have enough issues. Service errors may not qualify either (like when they break your battery).

This was terrible to read about especially with your own personal needs and concerns that none of these inconveniences will help at all. Warranties are nice, but DAMMIT that you have to use it right from the start. I hope they credit you all the time that the rig is gonna be in service!

Good luck to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to make the review and post you comments Art. I was told that they do a standard dealer inspection on all units. This was the third unit I've purchased from Holman Motors in the past three years.


----------

